# It's KUALA LUMPUR II



## pedang

KL's suburn are really2 massive n attractive  like genting highland, sunway city, mines wonderland, putrajaya, bangsar, s.alam, damansara, batu caves.. etc. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

KL suburb...
South East Asia Largest IKEA centre
IKEA Damansara


----------



## Almopos

These pictures are great. Good to see that KL is developing very fast. I visited KL in August 2004. Back than the KL convention centre was not finished! It turned great. Beautiful design! Can't wait to see it when I visit KL next year!


----------



## nazrey

IKEA @ Damansara










Cineleisure @ Damansara
New !



















The curve mall


----------



## nazrey

Sunway City @ KL suburb


----------



## nazrey

KL suburb... 
Petaling Jaya


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara


----------



## pedang

another Suburn.. *BANGSAR - KL's foods heaven*  










By baqthier


----------



## forrestcat

People should not forget the suburbs in KL itself like Setiawangsa,Setapak and Wangsa Maju,which despite being relatively near the city centre,boast green environment,cleanliness and are quite self contained since there are three major shopping malls in Wangsa Maju alone and one in Ampang.

I'll try posting pics of these great suburbs next week when I'm back in Malaysia,I can easily take pics of Setiawangsa and Wansa Maju from the LRT stations.


----------



## JRinSoCal

Great pics! Love Petronas, love the cool monorail and buses. That indoor amusement park is awesome. Great city. Why does the airport look so dead in some of the pics though?


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ The airport was designed as such so that it doesnt look crowded even if alot of people are inside  Not to mention the arrival/departure hall and terminal are separated and connected by a skytrain. On top of that, the existence of KLCAT (KL City Air Terminal) has defintely absorbed part of the crowd from the main terminal. The new LCCT (Low Cost Carrier Terminal) also takes in the crowd. Thus the emptiness at the main terminal


----------



## Locomotive

Nice


----------



## nazrey

Sepang International Circuit


----------



## nazrey

Note : *PETRONAS*, short for *Petro*liam *Nas*ional Berhad, is Malaysian owned oil and gas company that was founded on August 17, 1974. Wholly-owned by the Government, the corporation is vested with the entire oil and gas resources in Malaysia and is entrusted with the responsibility of developing and adding value to these resources.


----------



## nazrey

Apartments & houses on Bkt Bandaraya (KL suburb)


----------



## nazrey

By travellator
Bandaraya Hill


----------



## nazrey

Mid Vally City @ New Mid Vally Electric Commuter Station


----------



## nazrey

Mines Shopping Complex
Departure : KTM Serdang Jetty


----------



## _zner_

i like this city so much!


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Jalil










National Stadium Bukit Jalil



Code:


[B]City[/B]  : Kuala Lumpur
[B]Stadium[/B]  : National Stadium Bukit Jalil 
[B]Capacity[/B]  : 100,200
[B]Built[/B] : 1998

Source : worldstadiums.com






































Bukit Jalil Station


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Jalan Raja Chulan










standard chartered


----------



## nazrey

Convention Center


----------



## nazrey

Long ass driveway
On the way out from KLPac. 
Photos by sherrieberrie










Exterior landscaping outside the KLPac main building.


----------



## nazrey

City of Twin Tower!


----------



## kamil.bukowski

City looks nice and Petronas Tower is Amazing


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Bintang Street [/B]
LV Store 
By travellator 










by Mooiness


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

KLCC boom Rundown!


----------



## nazrey

by boroangel


----------



## nazrey

by Ronald Borio


----------



## nazrey

by David Grundy


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Ken Keoh


----------



## nazrey

by Harmen


----------



## nazrey

From flickr community


----------



## nazrey

7-star KLCC Hospital
by travellator


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Manila-X

Leeigh said:


> name a city that doesn't have gritty neighbourhoods...KL has some but they are not dangerous neighbourhoods tho, just poor and most are illegal dwellings, if you're talkin bout ones that are in city perimeter..not a whole lot left tho.


Singapore?


----------



## pedang

more pics..



travellator said:


> dont know the name of this building but it looked so good that i had to take these pics. Its beside UBN tower


----------



## Skyprince

Oh there are some rundown districts of Kuala Lumpur, but if you want to see them, do so by 2012 because all of them will be demolished under Metro KL project that is scheduled to complete by 2012.


----------



## Leeigh

WANCH said:


> Singapore?


dude Singapore is in a totally different league...it's a CITY STATE...the whole city is a country! Kl is comparable to cities in the world that has villages and extended suburbs.
Singapore is a cool city no doubt but can't compare to KL on this subject..plus the poor can't really afford to live there..they prolly come to Malaysia and join the squatters! dunno....


----------



## nazrey

by Daniel Strömberg


----------



## nazrey

by Azmin Ngah


----------



## nazrey

China Town


----------



## nazrey

by Zainudin


----------



## nazrey

by Ken Keoh


----------



## World 2 World

ohh KL, Wesa luv your city...Wesa will be back.. :banana:


----------



## Castle_Bravo

WoW  Kuala Lumpur is soooo green  Nice!


----------



## World 2 World

testing


----------



## World 2 World

http://www.fotosearch.com/comp/STK/STK004/PGB1202.jpg


----------



## pedang

from flickr


----------



## nazrey

by ChroHarp




























by litium


----------



## nazrey

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

KL Convention Center
by Nico


----------



## AhChuan

^^ Long time din go to KLCC....miss it. Miss KL too.....


----------



## Rem

Impressive and modern


----------



## nazrey

@ PTT Skybridge


----------



## nazrey

Taken from PTT Skybridge


----------



## nazrey

It's an emergency call post, direct connection to the police post
by travellator


----------



## nazrey

From flickr.com


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Bintang
by Lastresorter


----------



## nazrey

WC Final @ BB
by Blue_Sky


----------



## nazrey

Zouk club


----------



## nazrey

VMY 2007










To know Malaysia is To love Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

_*The Launch of VMY 2007*_
photos by Lastresorter


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Ice skate @ Sunway Lagoon


----------



## nazrey

KL City Air Terminal


----------



## nazrey

@ Damansara
From flickr.com


----------



## bedista

lovely city. KL surprises me everytime i visit it.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

I found some nice pictures of Kuala Lumpur








- Parliament Building







- Suria KLCC


----------



## World 2 World

I found some nice pictures of Kuala Lumpur









- National Mosque








- National Mosque, detail








- Petronas Base, evening








- Petronas, Interior Design








- Petonas Vicinity, evening








- Performing Art Hall, evening







- Art Museum


----------



## Matthias Offodile

KL is simply gorgeous!


----------



## pon

Very beautiful city...


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

On the monorail


----------



## nazrey

@ Chow kit


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

China Town @ Petaling Street


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

@ Jalan Sultan Ismail Road
The old pic


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

The skybridge


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Honeytar


----------



## nazrey

by Honeytar


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## Ethaniel83

mY sNAPsHOt...


----------



## nazrey

VMY 2007 - Fireworks @ Titiwangsa Lake
Photos by abetam


----------



## nazrey

At the aquaria KLCC


----------



## nazrey

KLCC convention center @ aquaria


----------



## forrestcat

Scenes of the Kuala Lumpur' s Northeast suburb, Wangsa Maju.


----------



## nazrey

Kajang

Kajang, with a population of 229,655 (as of 2006) is a town in the state of Selangor, Malaysia (2.98° N, 101.77° E). It is located about *20 km south of Malaysia's capital, Kuala Lumpur*. One of the popularly known places here is Sungai Chua. The population of Kajang has rapidly grown since a few years ago. It had a population of 189,400 in 2001.










Kajang is famous for its *sate Kajang* (alternate spelling satay), a form of skewered barbequed meat. Informally, Kajang is known as the "Satay Town", and is famous among tourists and locals alike. Kajang is also the district capital of Hulu Langat.



nazrey said:


> *Satay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - The most famous satay stall in Malaysia is Sate Haji Samuri in Kajang, *Selangor* which was established in 1917.
> - In *Johor* especially in Muar. Satay is served on breakfast in the morning.
> - A unique pork satay can be found in *Melaka*. This store has been around for a very long time and features only pork satay with a sauce. Instead of the traditional peanut sauce it features a pineapple-based spicy sauce.
> - Satay celup or steamboat satay is a variation of satay. It consists of raw meat, seafood or vegetables on skewers that are dipped into a boiling satay sauce to cook during the meal.
> - As one of Malaysia's national dishes, Malaysia Airlines serves satay to its First and Business Class passengers as an appetizer on many of its long-haul flights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sate Ayam Saos Kacang (Chicken Satay)










*SATAY*
*Satay with Peanut Sauce*
A mainstay of Malaysian cuisine, dip these skewers of barbecued beef or chicken in spicy peanut sauce to tantalise your tastebuds.











_Ingredients _
1.5kg chicken, deboned and cubed 1 tsp sugar 
1 tsp cumin 1 stalk lemon grass 
½ tsp cinnamon 2 tbsp roasted peanuts 
8 shallots, diced Salt to taste 
1 tsp coriander 2 tbsp cooking oil 
2.5 cm piece fresh turmeric 

_Method_
Pound coriander, cumin, turmeric, peanuts, salt and sugar. Add cinnamon, shallots and 1 tbsp cooking oil and mix well. Marinate the chicken in this mixture for several hours, preferably overnight. Thread the marinated strips of meat through satay skewers. Grill over burning coal until meat is evenly browned on both sides and cooked through. While grilling, sprinkle cooking oil over the meat using crushed lemon grass. Serve immediately with peanut sauce. (Serves 6-8)


*Education*

Kajang is a town surrounded by many schools, mainly SMK Tinggi Kajang (Kajang High School), SMJK Yu Hua Kajang Official Website, SMK Sultan Abdul Aziz Shah (SAAS), SMK Saujana Impian, SMK Convent Kajang, SMK Jalan Bukit Kajang, SMK Kajang Utama, SMK Jalan Reko and more.

Kajang also has a few institutions of higher learning. A university located near Kajang is Universiti Tenaga Nasional (Uniten). Another, Universiti Kebangsaan Malaysia (The National University of Malaysia), in nearby Bangi, is one of the largest national universities. Kuala Lumpur Infrastructure University College (KLIUC), also known an Kolej Ikram is another educational institution based in Kajang. An English university, the University of Nottingham had also opened a campus in nearby Semenyih, which is easily accessible from Kajang. Besides, Universiti Tunku Abdul Rahman (UTAR) has opened a Business School at Bandar Baru Sungai Long in 2005. Another public university, Universiti Putra Malaysia (UPM) is also located in Serdang, which is very near Kajang.

Arrive KLIA >>


----------



## nazrey

Bird eyes view of Klang Valley
by Albert Sew


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Vanman

oshkoshbgood said:


> yes we have some...but if you like to take some photos...remember to grab them before 2010. bcoz those neighborhoods will be completely demolished by city hall


Is City hall just going to bulldoze the poor areas and build housing for the rich or are they going to replace the buildings with social housing.


----------



## OshHisham

Vanman said:


> Is City hall just going to bulldoze the poor areas and build housing for the rich or are they going to replace the buildings with social housing.


first, city hall will find them a low-cost housing, then..give them notice to leave. after that, bulldoze those houses:lol: ...and don't blame those rich peoples bcoz they strived during their school days...


----------



## bcr_rcb

breath-taking!


----------



## World 2 World

KL Butterfly Park








KL Bird Park


----------



## TexasSkyWatcher

Absolutely a beautiful city. Love the Petronas towers closeups as well as the panos of the city. Thanks for all the nice shots. 

The pork dish looks & sounds great!


----------



## nazrey

by obwique


----------



## alitezar

So beautiful.

Thanks for these awesome pix.


----------



## nazrey

by travellator


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Bintang
by wakerant


----------



## nazrey

@ KLCC
by wakerant


----------



## nazrey

by Rames Studios


----------



## nazrey

KLCC










Bukit Bintang


----------



## pedang

at KLCC 

by trent_maynard


----------



## pedang

*suburn*

from flickr


----------



## Brendan

An amazing city. The Twin Towers do the city good.


----------



## nazrey

by yungyaw


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by KaiXinBoy


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

by Woody Ang


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## HKT

Nice pics! What event was for the fireworks?


----------



## nazrey

> What event was for the fireworks










*Watch Visit Malaysia Year 2007 
TV Commercial* *NEW!*
Source : Tourism Malaysia Official Homepage


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

China Town @ Petaling Street


----------



## nazrey

China Town


----------



## nazrey

Suria KLCC


----------



## nazrey

by epattonx2


----------



## nazrey

by andrewtoddphillips


----------



## nazrey

by Eddy0329


----------



## nazrey

by tuaranoi


----------



## nazrey

by yemu1987


----------



## nazrey

by Eddy0329


----------



## nazrey

Conquest of Time Exhibition, KLCC
by Shaolin Tiger


----------



## nazrey

by 21C digital boy


----------



## nazrey

by mpickard54


----------



## nazrey

by mpickard54


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## Srakovski

Very amazing pictures!!! Thanks alot Nazrey!! :banana:


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by tefal


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by OSFlanker


----------



## nazrey

by OSFlanker


----------



## nazrey

Dewan Filharmonik Petronas
_Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Cesar Pelli & Associates, Design Architect; New Haven, CT_

885-seat jewel box concert hall set at the base of the world’s tallest buildings, the Petronas Towers. As the first concert hall ever built in Malaysia, the space is designed to serve every kind of music from orchestra with chorus, to Malaysian dance, to solo violin. The room is fully equipped for professional recording and fully isolated from the surrounding office towers, science center, and shopping mall. Its unique feature is a concealed movable ceiling that can change the acoustic volume of the room from as little as 470,000 cf for meetings and chamber music concerts to as much as 670,000 cf for large orchestra concerts and organ recitals.


----------



## nazrey

_KL Hop on off double decker bus for tourist_


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Bintang
by amerhadiazmi


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by DΛVΞ


----------



## nazrey

by grolli77










7:59pm ( Kuala Lumpur ) by From Eddie


----------



## nazrey

by CY Yiap | Life is Beautiful


----------



## nazrey

by notruemeaning


----------



## nazrey

by yisaam


----------



## nazrey

by aymanshamma


----------



## nazrey

by Grant S


----------



## nazrey

by hagbard73


----------



## nazrey

Cebtral Railway Station
by teddybearhijo


----------



## nazrey

@ PTT 
Walking towards the base
by GreyArea


----------



## nazrey

by GreyArea


----------



## khoojyh

Lovely KL by me 





































i am not professional camera man, i am just simply took, hope u guys dont mind....hope u guys enjoy it.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Sepang F1 Circuit & KLIA
> by visitmalaysia.unicc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Voice of Fox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Back From Great Wall


By M Radzi of Airliners.net


----------



## forrestcat

khoojh, I really like the pic of the rain consuming KL  thanx


----------



## nazrey

Suria KLCC


----------



## nazrey

BTS (Berjaya Times Square)


----------



## nazrey

Jalan Imbi


----------



## nazrey

by republix


----------



## nazrey

by John W. Ishii Photographer


----------



## nazrey

by shangzheng


----------



## nazrey

by Vince


----------



## nazrey

by Jean-Marc MICHEL


----------



## nazrey

Cars whizzing by a busy junction in KL.
The new Tune Hotel, from AirAsia.
by nabil_kannan


----------



## nazrey

The world 4th Tallest Communication Tower


----------



## nazrey

Scenic Kuala Lumpur city
by dSLRartist


----------



## nazrey

by noordin


----------



## johnsonooi

nazrey said:


> Scenic Kuala Lumpur city
> by dSLRartist


Where is this place?


----------



## nazrey

>> Near PWTC LRT Station!


----------



## forrestcat

From KL skyline thread in the Malaysia thread



pedang said:


> by nadi0
> *
> Bukit Bintang*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by ChroHarp


----------



## nazrey

by 62Lofu


----------



## nazrey

by Lukman Kusuma


----------



## nazrey

by Haml3t


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Zairi


----------



## nazrey

looking down
by lindazred


----------



## nazrey

KL storm rain
by khoojyh


----------



## nazrey

@ Traders Hotel
by lucag


----------



## nazrey

a view of KL from Sky Bar @ Traders Hotel
by sherrieberrie


----------



## nazrey

KLCC


----------



## nazrey

by iPSRC Photography


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC*
@ PTT Skybridge
by Alex DeLarge
































































*Bukit Bintang*


----------



## nazrey

by Alex DeLarge


----------



## nazrey

by Alex DeLarge


----------



## nazrey

Zouk club
by aselluza


----------



## Mussoda

hey, nazrey!

COOL pix updated....!! 
thanx for sharing..


----------



## nazrey

Yeah..welcome!


----------



## nazrey

by coolaldred


----------



## Mussoda

Petronas towers always charming......pal.

NICE !


----------



## nazrey

by pixfrix










Ken Keoh










by profound


----------



## nazrey

by Ender Tey BoonSin


----------



## nazrey

by Per Hoem


----------



## Ralphkke

Very nice!


----------



## Skyprince

haldcottingham said:


> I spent 5 days in KL in 2000. I loved every minute of it. The city is beautiful and very cultured. I met one of the coolest and most beautiful girls there! I sure wish I still talked to her. Her name was Rachel Tee if anyone knew/knows her. She was Cantonese I believe. A friend and I stayed at the hotel right next to the Hard Rock Cafe and it overlooked a big park where you could see the Petronas Twin Towers. Plus there was a big club at the end of the street that the hotel was on.
> 
> I know this all sounds vague. I'm just trying to bring back some great memories. Loved that place!


Wow you had very nice times in KL .. Rachel Tee is a Malaysian Chinese name she must be a good tour guide for ya :banana: Maybe Mandarin Oriental hotel ? 2000 thats long time back . What makes KL a great city is that it's a combination of " First-world " ( glitzy skyscrapers, modern residential areas ) and "Third World " -- in a good way ( historical charm of the past -- restored old shophouses, cultural charm in some areas etc). I don't like KL to be " everything First-World " -- because it would be boring and depressing. Am happy the way KL is now !


----------



## nazrey




----------



## haldcottingham

^^ Never saw that in KL when I visited. Is that new?


----------



## nazrey

`Eye on Malaysia` at Taman Tasik Titiwangsa. The 60-metre high structure.
One of the major attractions to lure tourists here for Visit Malaysia Year 2007.


----------



## nazrey

by Brad and Tania


----------



## haldcottingham

^^ Beautiful picture! Submit it for a vote!


----------



## nazrey

by mingthein


----------



## nazrey

by Your Digital Agency


----------



## nazrey

by Christopher Chan


----------



## sky_POZ

Lovely pics, thanks


----------



## Matthias Offodile

KL is extremly beautiful and stylish! Just look at the pic here! What more can you ask for in life?:banana: :cheers: 


>


----------



## kamil.bukowski

Awesome !  Great city


----------



## Lestatlenoir

NICE CITY :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nazrey

@ PTT
by Leggova


----------



## nazrey

PTT Skybridge
by funcity


----------



## nazrey

ilikehotdogsalot said:


> Looks nice, but why do you have to make a seperate post for each picture? :S Why not just put it in one post?


Bcoz sometime it would be overload and boring to wait uploading pix in one page..(Actually 20 pix/page maybe enough as well.Not for seperate post if you want to keep it out )
Enjoy for tour! We'll keep it out


----------



## Leeigh

Those base jumpin pics are freakin awesome!!!


----------



## travellator

to clarify wat naz said... if there are more than 4 large photos in a post the download time is prolonged and it is better to limit the photos per post and not more than 20 photos/page for quicker page loads. hope you dont mind naz


----------



## nazrey

by mingthein










by KLDEVIL


----------



## nazrey

Zainudin


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

During 50th Indepence Day
by qonfuzed qookie


----------



## nazrey

by Grom Airiss


----------



## nazrey

Ready for big day: A monorail train splashed with National Day decorations 
passing some buildings draped with Merdeka messages along Jalan Tuanku 
Abdul Rahman, Kuala Lumpur..

by Aida Rahman


----------



## nazrey

KL Convention Centre
by alieninspire


----------



## nazrey

Berjaya Times Square Mall
by Just1Thing










by alieninspire


----------



## nazrey

The Versace store in the Petronas Twin Towers in Malaysia. 
by nian_formosa


----------



## nazrey

by Blue-Interface


----------



## nazrey

by lapsaptong


----------



## johnsonooi

nazrey said:


> KL Convention Centre
> by alieninspire


Lose in KLCC??? Who are u finding mate?


----------



## johnsonooi

WAH!!! Ah Lien!!!:nuts: 


nazrey said:


> Berjaya Times Square Mall
> by alieninspire


----------



## nazrey

by pmquan


----------



## nazrey

Berjaya Times Square Entrance
by charan_124


----------



## nazrey

by safwanhanis


----------



## nazrey

by y3_ivan


----------



## nazrey

by Amir Zaid





































by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

by Ethaniel83 (Malaysian forummer)


----------



## nazrey

by Siong yuen










by tufastR


----------



## nazrey

> PanGlobal Hotel's Lunar Bar


PanGlobal Hotel
by sunil_hyd2006


----------



## nazrey

by euroschmau



















Skybridge


----------



## nazrey

by euroschmau


----------



## nazrey

by syamsul_images


----------



## nazrey

by Chun Lam
KLCC :
Avenue K mall










KLCC Subway Station










PTT


----------



## nazrey

by jnlk


----------



## nazrey

by baboonwill


----------



## nazrey

Taken at the the fountain area at KLCC, the darn flower was being blown around so much by a sudden gust of wind.
by rentian


----------



## nazrey

KLCC view from KL Tower
by Incredible!


----------



## nazrey

by fatcathsu










by choon


----------



## nazrey

by zemistor










Bangsar Height


----------



## nazrey

The Gardens Mall @ Mid Valley City _New_
by MyLifeStory


----------



## nazrey

View from Times Square
by andyf


----------



## nazrey

by pazoos


----------



## nazrey

by 12th St David


----------



## nazrey

by 12th St David


----------



## nazrey

> *Highway codes*
> *Directional and distance signs
> Tolled expressway and highway signs*
> The Malaysian toll expressway and highway signs are *green* and is only suitable for toll expressways and highways.No blue signs for toll expressway and highways are required. This antarctican toll expressway and restroom signs have a simple code:-
> - JKR hexagon-shaped logo with expressway/highway code signs are black and yellow.
> Green with white signs for expressway names of closed toll systems.
> - Yellow with black letters signs for expressway names of opened toll systems.
> - White with black letters signs for expressway names of closed toll systems.
> 
> *Non-tolled Federal, state and municipal roads*
> The Malaysian road signs are *blue* and have a simple code:-
> - JKR hexagon-shaped logo with highway code signs are black and yellow
> - Blue with white letters signs for federal, state and municipal roads.
> - Blue with orange letters for road names.


by ppchurch


----------



## nazrey

by ppchurch










Budget Taxi










Hotel Maya
by chipple


----------



## nazrey

KLCC Park
by ppchurch


----------



## Luis_RiodeJaneiro

one of the cities I most like in terms of modern architecture ! Thanks!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Cars whizzing by a busy junction in KL.
> The new Tune Hotel, from AirAsia.
> by nabil_kannan


----------



## nazrey

Behind Bamboo


----------



## forrestcat

Street views of our Kuala Lumpur.

These I believe are views hidden from the eyes of foreigners .



triple-j said:


>


----------



## forrestcat

Mo-torcycle,Mo-torcars and Mo-norail.



triple-j said:


> Motorcyclist marathon, on your mark!...


Colorful and delcious Little India..



nazrey said:


> little india
> by thedeftguitarist


These in my opinion..are 'local scenes'.. ..where ordinary Malaysians hang out and shop at street markets and food stalls, watch the occasional Tamil/Hindi movies, shop for special clothes at their favorite shops/tailors.



Ethaniel83 said:


>





triple-j said:


>


This is what I call an 'international scene' of Kuala Lumpur...something most outsideres must have seen thousands of times....the small lake besides the Petronas Towers.



argory said:


>


----------



## JoSin

Nice pics of KL. Miss the place so much.


----------



## mbuildings

sin dudas una de las ciudades más modernas que he visto


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Bintang
by travellator


----------



## nazrey

by travellator


----------



## nazrey

BB
by travellator


----------



## nazrey

BB
by travellator


----------



## nazrey

BB (Bukit Bintang)
by travellator


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Great nightshots
thx for sharing


----------



## nazrey

by frmkl2bklyn


----------



## nazrey

by iammarcustan 










by chazynash


----------



## Munichpictures1970

Nice nightshot
thx for sharing


----------



## nazrey

by ai_amano13


----------



## CasaMor

Beautiful city!! I love it's name!


----------



## nazrey

by guskpt4 










KLfrom Ampang
by emrank


----------



## nazrey

_Berjaya Times Square_
_My photos_




























_Bukit Bintang_


----------



## nazrey

_KL Sentral Station_
My photos





































_City Centre_


----------



## nazrey

by Kristine Hensel


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Kuala Lumpur!!!*

*Kuala Lumpur *is now definitely on *must visit list*.

:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:

:banana2::banana2::banana2:

:horse:
J.P.


----------



## kmartin

Most advanced Muslim city outside Middle East? AMAZIIIIIING pictures.


----------



## nazrey

Skybar @ Traders Hotel
by Kristine Hensel


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics :banana2: :banana2:


----------



## nazrey

by idlethink


----------



## alitezar

^^ What lovely shots. Thank you


----------



## cardiff

Ill be staying in the traders hotel in a few weeks! Thanks for the pics, though i dont fancy sharing the pool with people having a night out at the bar. Here is a video of one of the rooms (the one ill be having)


----------



## nazrey

by Pseudo Hatred
@ KLCC
































































Petronas Towers Cleaners


----------



## nazrey

by tonny_yeap


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful modern city.


----------



## nazrey

Thanks !


----------



## World 2 World

by vladimir zakharov


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pic ^^


----------



## UMSHK

Manitopiaaa said:


> This is definitely the most beautiful city in Southeast Asia. It needs to show itself to the world more cause Singapore and Bangkok is what i think of when you mention Southeast Asia.


I think everbody agrees that Singapore is the most glorious city in SE Asia! But I agree that KL should market itself better, and not treat non-muslims bad which causes bad press in the international media.


----------



## Republica

Personally I think KL is way better than Bangkok. Singapore is almost perfect apart from its apparent crackdown on fun! KL is somewhere in between the two of them and IMO has better settings and vistas.


----------



## nazrey

by danwoo


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka Square
by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

Construction Site:
by AuroRa Orked


----------



## Skyprince

UMSHK said:


> I think everbody agrees that Singapore is the most glorious city in SE Asia! But I agree that KL should market itself better, and not treat non-muslims bad which causes bad press in the international media.


Actually I both agree and disagree

KL's backstreets/less developed areas are messier, orderless, and more chaotic than Singapore's less developed area.

KL's CBD/more developed suburbs are more futuristic and more gleaming than Singapore's.

So IMO..KL is a city full of extremes ( very modern yet very messy/chaotic ) while Singapore for most part is somewhere in between. I don't know which style most people here wud prefer. One thing SG has over KL is efficiency.


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> Construction Site:
> by AuroRa Orked


Cool


----------



## nazrey

by TheSpastick


----------



## nazrey

by TheSpastick


----------



## christos-greece

The last pic ^^ its better


----------



## nazrey

Really! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by blat


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pic (last one) :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

by Dan1897


----------



## nazrey

by vedd


----------



## nazrey

by jphanco01


----------



## nazrey

by joshuachay


----------



## nazrey

From KL Convention Centre
by [ fq9 ]


----------



## nazrey

Suria KLCC Shopping Mall
by [ fq9 ]


----------



## nazrey

by Dirk Severijnse


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> by vedd


Awesome night skyline :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

by chinatoddmd


----------



## Prosciutto

Fascinating city.


----------



## nazrey

Aquaria KLCC
http://www.klaquaria.com/klaquaria/index_test.asp
by Daddy888


----------



## nazrey

by Clare & Dave


----------



## nazrey

by origor










by modi_oac


----------



## nazrey

National Monument
by Alt-Woz


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing pics


----------



## nazrey

by Voice of Fox


----------



## nazrey

by nahcnivek


----------



## nazrey

The New Skinny T90 Launch at Luna Bar, Kuala Lumpur
March 2009
Official Website :
www.sony.com.my/cybershot 
by Sony Malaysia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sonymalaysia/sets/72157616437371255/?page=3


----------



## nazrey

by tongsala 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tongsala/sets/72157616745236352/


----------



## World 2 World

by Liudve


----------



## nazrey

by Lizzie-M
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lizmeow/3446675018/
Kuala Lumpur start to rain


----------



## tabz

whoa..

its truly asia... :naughty::naughty:

:banana::banana:


----------



## nazrey

by biys
http://www.flickr.com/photos/1c1p1s/2943668559/in/set-72157608201854140/


----------



## nazrey

by Mary78
http://www.flickr.com/photos/marenst/3462446144/


----------



## nazrey

by gradientlok

















This "Hop on Hop off" tourist bus which launched in Kuala Lumpur can purchase a 'daily pass' travel around 40 tourism hotspot in klang valley.
visit www.myhoponhopoff.com for more information.
by Alastair Knowles


----------



## nazrey

by otto.armann 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorfdoc/3468772361/


----------



## nazrey

by otto.armann


----------



## regjeex

The only one thing i like Malaysia, is that of the Petronas Tower...


----------



## nazrey

Thanks to *Petro*liam *Nas*ional Berhad (PETRONAS)!


----------



## nazrey

by Alpha Tehrani
http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitala/3487261467/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^ malaysia indeed is a great country...i miss kuala lumpur...
great pics by the way kay: keep it coming


----------



## lex_99

I will be in KL for the first time next month! Im so excited!  Very interesting city indeed!


----------



## SUNNI

It really is a beautiful city..
After all these years the Petronas still look superb


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

by Nico 
http://www.pbase.com/agostinho/image/107337427


----------



## jlshyang

nazrey said:


> Thanks to *Petro*liam *Nas*ional Berhad (PETRONAS)!


I think credit should be given to former Prime Minister Dr. Mahathir Mohamad:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


>


This photo is amazing


----------



## nazrey

KLCC Park
by Sheep"R"Us
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheeprus/3593846883/in/set-72157618061272398/


----------



## christos-greece

KLCC park looks nice park btw


----------



## nazrey

by aqiera 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqiera/3601665589/


----------



## nazrey

view of KL @Sunrise from Bukit Tabuh
by ishafizan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishafizan/3609850045/


----------



## nazrey

by perakman 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/perakman/3613428956/


----------



## nazrey

by Steve Jening 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevejening/3610420091/


----------



## nazrey

by Ragstatic 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rags1969/3182466608/page2/#comment72157612377206246


----------



## nazrey

by caMarka obscura 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3620168696/


----------



## nazrey

by goyo80 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/greggoodman/3615330927/


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> by aqiera
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqiera/3601665589/


The photographer of that photo (aqiera) he/she capture the best sunset between Petronas Towers :cheers: cool photo; thanks for posting it nazrey


----------



## nazrey

Luna Bar, KL 
by eefzter 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eefzter/3633503782/in/set-72157618236168093/


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion KL, Bukit Bintang
by eefzter 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eefzter/3632683325/in/set-72157618236168093/


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Bintang
by eefzter


----------



## nazrey

Luna Bar
by Andrew Salvietti
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2986224970/in/set-72157608476688839/










Luna Bar open rooftop lounge


----------



## nazrey

by CWOT
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwot/3638914734/


----------



## christos-greece

I like the building in the last photo; the middle one... should be quite new, should be completed recently i mean...


----------



## nazrey

All that building in the last photo are late '90  no building in the new millenium yet! hope they can add more over there...make them contrast indeed!


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*KL Delight*

Awesome! :rock:

Kuala Lumpur is definitely the aesthetically pleasing city in South-East Asia, IMHO.

And, *The Pavillion* is my favourite shopping center of all-time.

The Klang Valley Urban Region is way too sprawled fr my taste though.


----------



## Taller Better

*A big thank you for all the credited photos in this thread!! Please remember, everyone, that only credited photos may be placed in Cityscapes. Thank you.*


----------



## nazrey

by pasheh's
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pasheh/3358845859/


----------



## rajesh jagetia

KL is a great city. I have been there twice and was really impressed.


----------



## World 2 World

by yaman ibrahim


----------



## xavarreiro

great


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

from flickr


----------



## christos-greece

World 2 World said:


> by yaman ibrahim


Really awesome photo kay:


----------



## World 2 World

by davidm450


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really very nice photos of Kuala Lumpur; you can see almost all Kuala Lumpur, the skyline with Petronas towers, and the forest which its a park if i am wrong


----------



## nazrey

There's Titiwangsa Lake at the last 2nd pic which adjacent to Istana Budaya (The Palace of Culture (blue roof)) :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

OPEN YOUR WINDOW!
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## Dr Jake

by FrenchRico, Flickr


----------



## Dr Jake

By FrenchRico, Flickr


----------



## Dr Jake

By FrenchRico, Flickr


----------



## nazrey

by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dr Jake said:


> By FrenchRico, Flickr


Those houses are really beautiful... are mostly restaurants and cafe-restaurants, except of apartments?


----------



## nazrey

That's Around Merdeka Square..
There are Kuala Lumpur High Court Registry Building, The Old Post Office, Sultan Abdul Samad Building, National History Museum, Memorial Library 
From flickr



















Agro Bank


----------



## Dr Jake

christos-greece said:


> Those houses are really beautiful... are mostly restaurants and cafe-restaurants, except of apartments?


I'm not really sure about that actually. They're maybe part of the federal government properties.

by FrenchRico


----------



## Dr Jake

KL Lantern Festival 2009
Sept/26

by Yaman Ibrahim


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> That's Around Merdeka Square..
> There are Kuala Lumpur High Court Registry Building, The Old Post Office, Sultan Abdul Samad Building, National History Museum, Memorial Library
> From flickr


Thanks for the answer to my question, and very nice aerial photos too


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka Square
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

Bus stop 
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## arepull87

kuala lumpur the city of twins...


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


>


Petronas towers are always great, whatever view and angle of (any) photo :cheers:


----------



## Dr Jake

Masjid Jamek

If I'm not mistaken, I think it was built by the British Public Works Department :cheers:









by geoff-inOz


----------



## Dr Jake

KL downtown, Jalan Bukit Bintang (Starhill)









by Auswandern Malaysia


----------



## Rupmulalauk

I miss the greenery and Bukit Bintang.


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lampur outskirt
From flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lampur outskirt
> From flickr


The facility, place on the hill, in this photo what is that?


----------



## nazrey

christos-greece said:


> The facility, place on the hill, in this photo what is that?


Place on the hill is Mon't Kiara, KL's premier residences >
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522048&page=14


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## World 2 World

from flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL from Genting Highlands, Pahang
From flickr


----------



## rajesh jagetia

KL is a great city.


----------



## World 2 World

from flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## Aan

World 2 World said:


> by Ethaniel83


why are you reposting my photos without mentioning my name? especially when they have been posted only here on SSC in different KL thread few days ago


----------



## World 2 World

^^Oops, sorry mate. I didn't see that. I thought it was from Ethaniel83. I will edit it.


----------



## Crouchy

What a great city. Happy to visit it for the first time next summer


----------



## christos-greece

Great city indeed  one photo from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadio/4196714951/


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## aber

The second best city in SEA after Singapore...really love this city


----------



## aber

Wowwww i really really love this city...


----------



## rajesh jagetia

KL is a great city.


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

KLCC Park


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> From flickr


Very nice photo of KL with Petronas towers


----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Bintang
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice street views of KL, like this one, nazrey


nazrey said:


> From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Citrus Hotel
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


> From flickr


In which building in KL, tower buggy jumping taking place in those photos?


----------



## szasza

It's Menara TV tower.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Your night shot nazrey is really amazing


>


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL Tower
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice view of KL tower at night


----------



## Manila-X

nazrey said:


> From flickr


Stormtroopers are just everywhere


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

The old part reserved in KL
From flickr


----------



## VRS

very very nice skyline of KL....lovely to come n see at KL...


----------



## nazrey

From Flickr!


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## VRS

very nice city...lovely picture


----------



## SnowMan

very nice photos...


----------



## nazrey

KLCC park
From flickr


----------



## odnarivon

this city is just awesome..i like the details of each building nice architectural designs of most buildings..just im in awe...


----------



## nazrey

@ Menara Pan Global 
From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos/views of KL at day and night nazrey


----------



## nazrey

Lunar Bar @ Menara Pan Global
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From Flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## arturro666

Wow


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr












>


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent photos nazrey are really good, amazing


----------



## Boba Fett22

KL looks great, I think.


----------



## LeeighIam

VRS said:


> very very nice skyline of KL....lovely to come n see at KL...


would always be a pleasure to have our neighbours over!:banana:


----------



## nazrey

@ KLCC Park
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice, really good those new photos about Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

by Allen


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing night view of KL


----------



## VRS

lovely shopping center complete with canal facility...


----------



## nazrey

VRS said:


> lovely shopping center complete with canal facility...


It's part of Mines Resort City :cheers:
Mines Resort City is a famous resort city in Malaysia, located south of the federal district of Kuala Lumpur in Seri Kembangan, Selangor. Once the world's largest open cast tin mine, the Mines now consists of apartment buildings, shopping centres, hotels, business complexes and parks connected by an artificial canal.

It is the current residence of the former Prime Minister of Malaysia Tun Mahathir bin Mohamad. 

Source: http://www.the-mines.com.my/about-us/the-mall/


----------



## nazrey

@ Berjaya Times Square


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

@ Bukit Bintang


----------



## nazrey




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last 2 photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

@ The Ascott


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

@ KL Sentral railway station


----------



## World 2 World

by Jide


----------



## World 2 World

by Mimi


----------



## nazrey




----------



## christos-greece

Berjaya Times Square mall is looking very nice, the exterior and the interior of this mall


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Pavilion shopping mall in Bukit Bintang
http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalzuri/4837337856/


----------



## VRS

great city...also nice atmosphere...


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carsem00/sets/72157623830118678/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Perfect great photo at night of KL :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

@ Pavilion KL, Bukit Bintang
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aakisisv/4537594497/in/set-72157623233528523/


----------



## nazrey

To Aquaria KLCC
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nkhairil79/4870730649/


----------



## nazrey

WESTSTAR AVIATION'S HELI @ BERJAYA TIMES SQUARE'S HELIPAD
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32692319









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjoz69/sets/72157624617059931/with/4897529229/


----------



## christos-greece

nazrey said:


>





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carsem00/sets/72157623830118678/


Those 2 photos are simply great nazrey  and the rest above are also very nice


----------



## GIM

Wow!!!! So modern and vibrant.


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlchua99/4985409797/


----------



## christos-greece

Those night photos of Kuala Lumpur are really very nice


----------



## World 2 World

QUOTE=nazrey;64521471]



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_yeoh/4314158727/[/QUOTE]


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5115312470/


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5119476039/


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liewwk/5123452514/


----------



## World 2 World

XNeo said:


> by david450











by unbiased-exposure


----------



## kekgi




----------



## nazrey

by kansai78
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/aileron/5163744165/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/soohk/5219313538/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/soohk/5217576402/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Mid Valley City








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4719175205/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smallcloud/4178589766/


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos from Kuala Lumpur  the countdown is for?


----------



## sc4

^^ The launch for the new operator for 4G network....but that was already more than a week ago...


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amansur/5166050236/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wideye/5239534157/


----------



## LeeighIam

nice angles between the crevicesof Kuala Lumpur!!


----------



## Linguine

^^


nice photos.....:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

China Town 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5249093520/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5248504837/in/photostream/


----------



## Galandar

Kuala-Lumpur is another miracle from the Far East. Great city!


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jogi_cool/5279725077/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theoorm/5154856876/


----------



## Tyrone

Awesome ... I see Chinatowns everywhere :happy:

Splendid city indeed kay:


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishafizan/5186643569/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ishafizan/5175102308/


----------



## zubuwood

^^a hovering skyline indeed... :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

kansai78 said:


>





nazrey said:


>


----------



## eddeux

not bad for a city of less than 2 million


----------



## World 2 World

aismanggo1 said:


>


----------



## LeeighIam

sweet...just what I like, not overpopulated and less chaotic.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/helenecrepieux/5352404616/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fusiondesign/5484725608/


----------



## World 2 World

guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruthann/5357533303/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhaffsky/5244653172/in/set-72157625281838010/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5363758526/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xshamx/5363392270/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4064200126/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063450397/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063449201/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muhyiddin/5363194496/


----------



## LeeighIam

Love the foggy morning shots!


----------



## brazilteen

Kuala is very very beatiful


----------



## World 2 World

christos-greece said:


> *Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibnuzambri/5337287593/in/photostream/


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I will post more photo(s) soon :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5379161994/in/set-72157625758490007/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5379162764/in/set-72157625758490007/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5378559891/in/set-72157625758490007/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5379170760/in/set-72157625758490007/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5378570273/in/set-72157625758490007/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/5378108846/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ruthann/5387905253/


----------



## World 2 World

www.flickr.com/photos/rizalgeo/5310506977


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dazstudios/5405824457/


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka Square








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5404810022/


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/5407689488/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/5407619638/


----------



## Lightton

*Wow it`s like a dream.*


----------



## sc4

^^ Thank you. Turn your dream into reality by visiting this city...


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5323249165/in/photostream








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sasuhai/5323857566/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr_deven/5640363312/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysiatravel/5322605527/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shangzheng/512265880/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dograexposures/5498914672/


----------



## sapphire blue

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

Bukit Bintang








http://www.flickr.com/photos/daarwasik/5626247692/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/letsbook/5681256404/


----------



## VRS

very nice panorama of KL. Its very dynamic city


----------



## nazrey

@ Merdeka Square








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jorislaurie/5715771955/


----------



## Persi

^^WoW! Last one is very nice. beautiful


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aakisisv/5703151767/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5716402760/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730350787/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/5704748264/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/razuryza/5713129975/


----------



## schmidt

Wow, I love Kuala Lumpur, those pics are great! I love how clean and tidy it is without looking boring. I'm seriously thinking of it as my next travel destination!


----------



## patchay

a repost...




nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/signither/5661237061/





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/1c1p1s/5758131137/





stratus_magnus said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5750578766/





guy4versa4 said:


> http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee482/aismanggo1/IMG_6050.jpg





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hazreeariffin/5594551651/



Other parts of KL:



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/58photography/5572380309/in/photostream/





nazrey said:


> Suburban KL 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_c/5616410812/





nazrey said:


> Suburban KL 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5525068721/


----------



## World 2 World

by jenius


----------



## Koobideh

Nice city. Are there a lot of Iranians in KL?


----------



## World 2 World

bu nomadic


----------



## World 2 World

*Little India*



























by nomadic



























by emily


----------



## yatt

-del-


----------



## nazrey

Nice photos Sergey_A!


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5730932743/

Blue hour in KLCC by yyheen, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

The Pool at the Traders in Kuala Lumpur by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

sephora launch starhill gallery KL by wackybecks, on Flickr

Starhill Gallery by yan ♥, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

My photo


----------



## nazrey

actual color the city centre of Kuala Lumpur when in enlivened by sunlight at evening..... by mirsham, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam

sure hope KL remains green and not get sucked into the race for 'density'... there is more to a city than height and density.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khairul_shahar/5985522451/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khairul_shahar/5965766606/


----------



## nazrey

DSC_1731 by Dealbhan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Central Market

Kesturi Walk, KL by fitri.agung, on Flickr

kasturi walk, beside central market by La Petit Cat, on Flickr


> Wau Bulan - Moon Kite store @ Central Market
> 
> Central Market KL - Kites by lardyb, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright

Downtown Kuala Lumpur by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Petronas Twin Towers in silver, gold and blue by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Up! by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A

nazrey said:


> Nice photos Sergey_A!



Thanks! I like this city!









photo by me


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur is of course a great city; thanks for those updates


----------



## nazrey

_7003582 copy by mingthein, on Flickr


----------



## aismanggo




----------



## christos-greece

sunrise at kuala lumpur by yuliang11, on Flickr


Thunderstorm brewing over Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Nice Malaysia


----------



## LeeighIam

love it! All Malaysians come together to celebrate!


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka Square (Malaysian early CBD)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bslaney/6062006520/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bslaney/6062003622/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bslaney/6061441801/


----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ltboon/6060595775/


----------



## World 2 World

Ethaniel83 said:


> The Sultan Abdul Samad Building is illuminated at night


----------



## nazrey

Luna Bar

Bar Le Luna by ZeBieler, on Flickr

Parfait pour récupérer du décalage horaire by ZeBieler, on Flickr

Relax by ZeBieler, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25574173


----------



## nazrey

Rooftop Lot 10, Bukit Bintang









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51558281


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/6132492700/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/6131713971/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/6131666071/in/photostream


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dwhansen9/6129131021/


----------



## World 2 World

logorithm said:


>


----------



## jaygold06

^^wow! This highway reminds me of SCTExpressway in north luzon philippines..


----------



## nazrey

logorithm said:


> http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd282/logorithm/KL/15092011686s.jpg














> A highway and tollbooth leads to the city of Kuala Lumpur.
> Image: © Louie Psihoyos/CORBIS


----------



## nazrey

SOURCE: http://www.pcparch.com/#/projects/office-buildings/petronas-towers/


----------



## Linguine

Great updates.....thanks.


----------



## Sergey_A




----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos.


----------



## nazrey

@ Pavilion KL

Looking for food during lunch time after my lecture ... by 黄清华 WongCW, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## Sergey_A

pictures by me


----------



## World 2 World

by sixo


----------



## Linguine

magnificent shots from Kuala Lumpur, especially the national palace...


----------



## nazrey

P1053357 by maxuser, on Flickr

P1053369 by maxuser, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

TM Building Hari Raya & Merdeka message 3 by Wonderful Malaysia & Veelzijdig Maleisie, on Flickr

TM Building Hari Raya & Merdeka message 5 by Wonderful Malaysia & Veelzijdig Maleisie, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Lake Gardens*


----------



## iluvu

WOW...


----------



## Muhammadtc

^^
Thats right our city is awesome.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Blue Hour by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25

COOL!


----------



## World 2 World

davidwsk said:


>


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> Fountain & the city by zamanizubir, on Flickr





browncolour said:


> planking...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by pkgirls from Taiwan


----------



## World 2 World

*Little India*



























bu Malaysia2c


----------



## World 2 World

by Evgeny Prokofyev


----------



## World 2 World

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building*



UjaiDidida said:


> Kuala Lumpur by shaz_dragon51, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by shaz_dragon51, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by shaz_dragon51, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur City Centre by mirsham, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

amazing pics from Kuala Lumpur....kay:


----------



## World 2 World

dnh310 said:


> Kuala Lumpur Cityscape por aizuddindanian, en Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Sunset and Blue Hour in Kuala Lumpur by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape from Look Out Point at Sunset - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviedmeerstra/6872274236/

Trailing the Skyline by barracuda.fish, on Flickr

Twin is Power by barracuda.fish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian Telecom TVC with some KL scenes


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by Hilman Bobo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianbitch/7178718316/


----------



## nazrey

IMG_2975 by brownteddy, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere

^^ Love the lighting and panoramic images of KL. Were they shot using DSLR?


----------



## FNNG

nazrey said:


> View of Kuala Lumpur Cityscape from Look Out Point at Sunset - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


I like this picture a lot.


----------



## Linguine

great photos...kay:


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

*Dancing Fountain @ KLCC Park*


----------



## World 2 World

*@ Pavilion, Bukit Bintang*


----------



## nazrey

KL almost night, after rain by LC a.k.a smokey, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

davidwsk said:


> www.facebook.com/maxis


----------



## Linguine

great skyline shots from Kuala Lumpur...:cheers2:


----------



## World 2 World

*KL International Music & Light Festival*


----------



## nazrey

Thunder Storm by jailanish, on Flickr

Night View by jailanish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, night drive by A. MonDragon, on Flickr


----------



## Hisyam




----------



## World 2 World

*Sultan Abdul Samad Building*


















by vonvon


----------



## the man from k-town

omg what an ilumination, fugly!


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> City of Kuala Lumpur by helmiabdullah.photography, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/apyos/7542513794/


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by FullofTravel, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/manbestphotographic/7583578994/
> 
> The Train Drivers View by Sarthak Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

521991_468765026486378_1454690255_n by Mathieu Castel, on Flickr

528139_4282509341976_1770590280_n by Mathieu Castel, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

by marc rauw


----------



## World 2 World

*Lake Gardens*


----------



## archilover

what building is the image with party at helipad?


----------



## Brom

i went to here 4 years ago and i must say it's a beautiful city, i took a picture of Petronas, hope you guys like this  


DCI0006 by Brom_1996, on Flickr


----------



## manon

i have been in Kuala Lumpur recently, this is taken by me, petronas are amazing


----------



## MrCitiesXl

Some Pics


----------



## Linguine

nice updates..


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/omicron8726284/7661228068/
> 
> 
> KLCC Water Fountain by BooJunk, on Flickr


----------



## ILM

*KL Skyline from lrt*









By zacjohn at 2012-08-09








By zacjohn at 2012-08-09








By zacjohn at 2012-08-09








By zacjohn at 2012-08-09








By zacjohn at 2012-08-09


----------



## nazrey

P8211254 by Yoidore, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iluotsija/7829988046/


----------



## World 2 World

*KLCC Park Fountain*


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by Hafiez Othman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_g/7914681080/


----------



## Purple Dreams

nice


----------



## iluvu

Nice


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## CxIxMaN

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gene-photography/8011363223/in/photostream/


----------



## CxIxMaN

Kuala Lumpur view in HDR, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Kuala Lumpur by Jonas Pelzer, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Kuala Lumpur by tanyush_m, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

KLCC-Pano-09-001-Flickr by kenyiap, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

guy4versa said:


>





Persie said:


> Untitled by T0REX, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam

World 2 World said:


>


I FUCKIN love it!!!!!!!!:banana::cheers:^^


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> Brickfields
> 
> Clear skies by Eng Bernie, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Like Blood Through Veins - Kuala Lumpur At The Blue Hour by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

Persie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4772081298970&set=o.185890584781484&type=1&theater


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

impressive K L skyline....:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## OmI92

AWsome pics !!!! ...


----------



## World 2 World

by Mohammad Zaidi


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur with KLCC by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur Night Panorama by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheldonsoriano/8117564800/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

by wotif


----------



## World 2 World

by btmagazine


----------



## nilaialam

*KL Sentral area....*


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> heavy rains by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8233584229/


----------



## christos-greece

Some aerial photos of KL:

Kuala Lumpur Aerial view #5 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Aerial view #1 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


Parliament Building, Kuala Lumpur by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay

amazing city ..


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/uthman_yusoff/8256357482/


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8254432596/


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8233584229/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8256597046/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8254124665/in/photostream


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nilaialam

UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/uthman_yusoff/8256357482/


^^Amazing!!! Photo taken from Genting Highlands?


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> Arkib Negara Malaysia & Kompleks Mahkamah by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc

beautiful ! :cheers:


----------



## CxIxMaN

DSC_1936 by archilover2, on Flickr

reminds of Central Park New York!








http://www.trulia.com/property/photos/3033744713-88-Central-Park-W-9N-New-York-NY-10023#item-0


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

-- AmaZed by Lite -- by Lim Su Seng, on Flickr

Berembang in Blue Hours by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7039/7076110227_545531ed1b_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Petronas Twin Tower by notnelson, on Flickr


----------



## azey




----------



## azey




----------



## azey




----------



## azey




----------



## christos-greece

@azey: Also edit those photos too by posting their links, credits.


----------



## World 2 World

by hock how & siew peng


----------



## World 2 World

by Beans Picture


----------



## nazrey

dua darjat by asyraaf.azahari, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

IMG_6475 by littlemetalmickey, on Flickr


----------



## chik

nazrey said:


> dua darjat by asyraaf.azahari, on Flickr


 Like NYC ...hehehe:banana:


----------



## World 2 World

UjaiDidida said:


> :drool:
> 
> 
> Brickfields Election Fever by ha_fiz87, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> IMG_1817_stitch by JPodbery, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

Golden Triangle Kuala Lumpur by naza.carraro, on Flickr


----------



## CxIxMaN

Gems of the east as well as Shanghai and Hong Kong


----------



## UjaiDidida

Mandarin-oriental-Kuala-Lumpur MALESIA www.ideeperviaggiare.it by IDEE_PER_VIAGGIARE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## Marioma

Kuala Lumpur from air von 2121studio auf Flickr


Kuala Lumpur - aerial view von Fadhilah H auf Flickr


Kuala Lumpur from air von 2121studio auf Flickr


The Heart of Kuala Lumppur von 2121studio auf Flickr


Kuala Lumpur von Firdaus Mahadi auf Flickr


KL in BW von yaman ibrahim auf Flickr


Kuala Lumpur View from Air von Super Cab Driver auf Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Aerial view #3 von yaman ibrahim auf Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

^^ dated pics 


Untitled by eptember snow, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8723352973/


----------



## UjaiDidida

Kuala Lumpur by Anneliez, on Flickr


----------



## Andy Moon

Looks chaotic, but i like it!


----------



## akif90




----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterscreamer/13258718355/


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Kuala Lumpur :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

Satay @ Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur

MOSAIC - All day dining (halal) at Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur-002 by wackybecks3, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

by Mokhsin Zamani


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...10.1073741849.593936730664775/704530629605384


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/n-a/13635253445








https://www.flickr.com/photos/n-a/13635599374


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/n-a/13632675395/in/set-72157643325222724


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nuris...na-aZFLgx-aZFMVc-aZDhkc-aGGCqi-awovzP-avHazG/


----------



## Demisgr77

What are you up so Malaysia? 
What you do not corruption?


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13934199144


----------



## nazrey

Demisgr77 said:


> What are you up so Malaysia?
> What you do not corruption?











http://w1.nst.com.my/polopoly_fs/1....e.jpg_gen/derivatives/landscape_454/image.jpg


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

teckkang said:


> Taken from SPB tower 1


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14202495433


----------



## World 2 World

source: www.redbullairrace.com


----------



## SgWay

Some views of KL amidst the MRT construction, not pretty pics but shows the city is alive and growing fast contrary to the unfair label of the 'slow pace' attached to KL



nazrey said:


> UNDERGROUND STATIONS
> http://mymrt.com.my/en/project-updates
> KL SENTRAL MRT STATION
> 
> MALURI MRT STATION





nazrey said:


> MALURI MRT STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/u_28a.jpg
> 
> BUKIT BINTANG MRT STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/u_24a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> PASAR SENI MRT STATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/u_21c.jpg
> 
> KL SENTRAL MRT STATION


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Olimack

*From Bogotá*

Hi! (If my english is bad, sorry :nuts: )

I live in Bogotá, Colombia. In my school we learn english and my homework is expose about KL. I not have found actual information of KL. Please take me basic information about transport and cityscape thanks for their information


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Petronas Twin Tower (KLCC) by @jasondgreat, on Flickr










Twin Towers Test | ツインタワーテスト by francisling, on Flickr










Petronas skyscrapers XOKA0460bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr










Scyscrapers XOKA0463bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr










Skybridge Petronas XOKA0229bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr










Petronas Towers at night by Nick and Claire, on Flickr










Federal Territory Mosque at Night | HDR by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr










KLCC In Twin Light by Arief Rasa, on Flickr










City Architectural at night by Rithauddin, on Flickr










The Moon by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr










The Landmark by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

akif90 said:


> *KL from Genting Highland*


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15179146297/in/photostream/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15178906439/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/12814[email protected]/15362496841/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/akem3g/15401095575


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/azli/14638746358


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

dean87 said:


> Senja @ Dusk by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> :: After Rain :: by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> https://c4.staticflickr.com/4/3949/15428785467_68d48b3070_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14994639423


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## CxIxMaN

61705026
http://vimeo.com/61705026


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC08557.jpg by Vaajis, on Flickr










DSC08447.jpg by Vaajis, on Flickr










DSC08435.jpg by Vaajis, on Flickr










DSC08558.jpg by Vaajis, on Flickr










DSC08494.jpg by Vaajis, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Petronas Towers Surrondings 3 by rjsnyc2, on Flickr










Petronas Twin Towers 5 by rjsnyc2, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

del


----------



## World 2 World

*Lake Garden*



nilaialam said:


> Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> Awesome Park, Lake Garden Kuala Lumpur. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> awesome park @ KL lake garden. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> awesome park @ KL lake garden. by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by CHK Lifestyle, on Flickr





archilover said:


> DSC_0297 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction


----------



## World 2 World

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/15901382621


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sooka Sentral by adzneefotografia, on Flickr










KL Sentral by Alex cheong, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia [2048x1365] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Office buildings viewed from the 13th floor of Hotel Maya by nabobswims, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur: Sky walk bridge between Petronas Twin Towers by nabobswims, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur: Sky walk bridge between Petronas Twin Towers by nabobswims, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur: Petronas Twin Towers by nabobswims, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur: Petronas Twin Towers surrounded by construction by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

source: http://travelmakesmetick.com


----------



## christos-greece

ChangLam - KL view by ChangLam PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

ChangLam - KL View by ChangLam PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

kuala lumpur by cruz cruze photography, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nostalgy

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur City (KLCC) by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

Oasis-Bangkok said:


> KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA. by amrilizan photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by Simon_Long, on Flickr





akif90 said:


> https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7521/16077669948_7c6db39508_h.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Kuala Lumpur at Dawn by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr

KL Skyline by Kool-Photos.Asia, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by Rahman750, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur Panorama.. by adiyon84, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

Ethaniel83 said:


> panoramic view from Gasing Hill


----------



## christos-greece

"And then was the blue skies over the city..." by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

City-Development-Sunset [Vertorama] by Art-slice, on Flickr

City at Night by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur skyline by harisgopro, on Flickr


----------



## sasamakan

Harmony in Unity by mademahendrabdh, on Flickr

Taken personally by me during the trip to KL last year


----------



## christos-greece

Petronas Towers by Lakad Pilipinas, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur City Hazy Sunrise by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr

6-365 by bobo-divetenggara, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/philnash1/16457004005








https://www.flickr.com/photos/philnash1/15834475784


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## ShamLGW

KLCC, Malaysia by Albert Photo, on Flickr


KLCC-Symphony Lake by Shin Mutalib, on Flickr


[email protected] by mfs484, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

By theyumlist


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Sunrise at Kuala Lumpur city from aerial view by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr










Sunrise at Kuala Lumpur city from aerial view by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr










Aerial view Federal Territory Mosque , Kuala lumpur by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur city from aerial view by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur City from aerial view by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

IMG_1170 by Yazreen Zulkifli, on Flickr










IMG_1188 by Yazreen Zulkifli, on Flickr










Panorama of Kuala Lumpur by Hakiim Mislam, on Flickr










Night in Kuala Lumpur by hanglekok_yj, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia . . . Photographed by Lim Wei Chun [2048 x 1325] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## MaxVoyager

Kuala Lumpur at night


----------



## nazrey

04.04.2015 - Kuala Lumpur (1) by Le Métayer Alain, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

PETRONAS Twin Towers after the sunset by Naz Amir, on Flickr










Symphony of Colours by Naz Amir, on Flickr










The Dancing Fountains of KLCC Park by Naz Amir, on Flickr










Good Night Kuala Lumpur! [Top 25 - Malaysia] by Naz Amir, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur City Center by Naz Amir, on Flickr










PETRONAS Twin Towers - Sunset by Naz Amir, on Flickr










The Integra Tower #vscocam by Naz Amir, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

UrbanExplore by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










UEMY by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










UEMY by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










UEMY by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










UEMY by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_9956 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_1114 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_1117 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_1121 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_1149 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_3163 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










UE x SAS x FittySense by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_9958 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_1146 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_4166 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr










IMG_4167 by Muhammad Zaidy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL 2013-2014
http://kelvinchanphoto.com/2015/05/20/kuala-lumpur-malaysia/


----------



## QalzimCity

by eyzham


----------



## QalzimCity

*Happy New Year 2016*[/SIZE]









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/23800719010/


----------



## QalzimCity

*The Petronas is giving her blessing for a brand new year spirit*











2016-KLCC-New-Year-Countdown-mk3 by tang yiming, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/24055446486/in/photostream/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Nacx Calva, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Nacx Calva, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

P1070675 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070676 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070680 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070683 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070698 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070700 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr










P1070663 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

by Nasrul


----------



## nazrey

Landmark by AaronLam (文), on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur by AaronLam (文), on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur Downtown by UK-LatAm, on Flickr


----------



## LeeighIam

WOW those are sum sweet shots ok KL!! Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## World 2 World

*360' KL Skyline video* :cheers:





by Naveer


----------



## LeeighIam

Keep em comin!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Shy Moon by AaronLam (文), on Flickr










Marching by AaronLam (文), on Flickr










Developing by AaronLam (文), on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur Night View - 2016 by rizal wan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

the twin tower by Your.Meal, on Flickr










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr










kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr

kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr

kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

St. Regis. Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

KL Sentral. Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

KL Sentral by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## cengal

Keep going....


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_0439 by Connie Lu, on Flickr

DSC_0670 by Connie Lu, on Flickr

DSC_0697 by Connie Lu, on Flickr

DSC_0685 by Connie Lu, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ks08/32107460404/


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr

kuala lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

KLCC by Landstre1cher, on Flickr

KL Pano by Landstre1cher, on Flickr

Sunset over KL by Landstre1cher, on Flickr

KL's busy streets by Landstre1cher, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

This is KL by yaujiahong, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur by Francisco Baron Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

170611 Ampang Park 27 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr










170611 Ampang Park 23 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr










170611 Ampang Park 22 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

KL From Above by Your.Meal, on Flickr










KL From Above by Your.Meal, on Flickr










KL From Above by Your.Meal, on Flickr










KL From Above by Your.Meal, on Flickr










KL From Above by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Kuala Lumpur International Airport





Renaissance Kuala Lumpur Hotel





Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Petronas Towers & KL Tower by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr










Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr










Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Mosque, Kuala Lumpur by Michael Estigoy, on Flickr


----------



## AXIS of EVIL

Nice


----------



## nazrey

Townscape of Kuala Lumpur by Joonas H, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## akif90

*KL*





























*CREDIT TO: umar naqshbandi on Facebook *


----------



## christos-greece

Timeslice: Night to Day of a City Center (Kuala Lumpur) by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

KLCC Malaysia by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kuala Lumpur Skyline by brerwolfe, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur Skyline by brerwolfe, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur Skyline by brerwolfe, on Flickr










Petronas Twin Towers - Top-down by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## 87565

nazrey said:


> *QUALITY OF LIVING RANKINGS*
> 2017 CITY RANKINGS (ASEAN+Chinese cities)
> 
> 25-Singapore,Singapore
> 71-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
> 86-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 102-Shanghai, China
> 103-Johor Bahru, Malaysia
> 104-Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
> 119-Beijing, China
> 121-Guangzhou, China
> 131-Bangkok, Thailand
> 135-Manila, Philippines
> 136-Shenzhen, China
> 137-Chengdu, China
> 140-Nanjing, China
> 141-Xian, China
> 143-Jakarta, Indonesia
> 147-Chongqing, China
> 149-Qingdao, China
> 152-Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> 156-Hanoi, Vietnam
> 158-Shenyang, China
> 170-Jilin, China
> 171-Vientiane, Laos, People's Dem. Republic of
> 198-Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 203-Yangon, Myanmar
> 
> https://www.imercer.com/content/mobility/rankings/c789654/index.html











http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#


----------



## CxIxMaN




----------



## World 2 World

by KAKIKUJALANJALAN


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## christos-greece

Guys, dont forget to give credits to your posts (photos)


----------



## nazrey

http://www.pictaram.com/media/1181530279109311609_1726082926


----------



## World 2 World

by Safwan


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

January 1, 2018

Happy New Year 2018 a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2018 b by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

Happy New Year 2018 c by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr

Home Towne by Simon Long, on Flickr

KL Skyline by Mabmy Photography, on Flickr

kuala lumpur,malaysia by Bani Hasyim بنو هاشم, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

By Fiqah









By Amir


----------



## CxIxMaN

Kuala Lumpur-Malaysia by Max n9, on Flickr
Aerial view night scene at kuala lumpur city by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr
Aerial view of night scene at kuala lumpur city by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr
Untitled_Panorama1 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

_LCT7439_resized by lctphoto, on Flickr


----------



## lezgotolondon

the skyline looks good, much better than most chinese metropolis!


----------



## World 2 World

dean87 said:


> YMNR9817 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr
> 
> 
> YMNR9842a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

By Milan









By Zaid









By Nur


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/26309913288/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/25411268947/in/photostream/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## MichaelSolomon




----------



## World 2 World

By Pram


----------



## World 2 World

By Patrick


----------



## Janne_H

View from Face Suites hotel. Photo by me.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

By Tien


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSC_0392 by Cha già José, on Flickr

DSC_0370 by Cha già José, on Flickr

DSC_0386 by Cha già José, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东

cool-----------------


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World

MalimDeMan said:


> By @zulhellmy_


----------



## World 2 World

BY NIKON ASIA


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## christos-greece

Swimming pool on roof top with beautiful city view Kuala lumpur, Malaysia. by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Cityscape of Kuala lumpur city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur Cityscape by Chakarin Wattanamongkol, on Flickr

Twin Towers KL by Michael Tamane, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelSolomon




----------



## MichaelSolomon




----------



## christos-greece

IMG_9168 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

IMG_9318 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

Bridge by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr

Rise and Shine Kuala Lumpur by Syafiq Jay, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

by Long









by Nizam


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Checking out the view during cocktail hour by Liani, on Flickr










Post sunset by Liani, on Flickr










Fireworks display for Hari Merdeka, Malaysia's independence day by Liani, on Flickr










K.L by night by Liani, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Soriehlam

Bukit Bintang by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, no Flickr


Kuala Lumpur, MALAYSIA - KLCC 1567 by holger feroudj, no Flickr


Little India by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, no Flickr


Alor Street Food Night Market by 李 元, no Flickr


Pavilion Trade Center at Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by [email protected], no Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Jalan Tuanku Abdul Rahman 27.9.2017 3132 by Elmar, no Flickr


【分享圖片】Kuala Lumpur Day and Night. Nice to see my KL friend Siew Ying first time. ☺ by Hoiming Wong, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

20130601-DSC00115 by Dmitry Mayer, no Flickr


DSC00899_LR_-2 by socratescafe, no Flickr


A long working day by Leif Väremo, no Flickr


Massage, Sir? by Eric Beteille, no Flickr


KL nite by Ross Pollack, no Flickr


2018-02-28_04-04-45 by Andrey Ustyuzhanin, no Flickr


Night at Bukit Bintang by Fikri Ardriawan, no Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Kuala Lumpur By Night by brerwolfe, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## World 2 World




----------



## eastwest2012

Kuala Lumpur City at Dusk by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Day 313 by adnan ali, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

DSCF6556a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF6598a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF6662a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF6655a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

DSCF6608b by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## odeeyusaini

*Kuala Lumpur - The Garden City of Contrast and Diversity*


----------



## Soriehlam

Night Food Market @ Jalan Alor by duedofan, no Flickr



Night Food Market @ Jalan Alor by duedofan, no Flickr



Streets of Cheras by toxicslugs, no Flickr


Cut Paste Busker #1 by Ed Ramlan, no Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

City Scapes by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Enough, yet? by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Like a Walk in the Park by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Fine Morning in KL by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

LuLu Shopping by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

From Our Tiny Balcony by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## MichaelSolomon




----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur_jan 2019 by DanyB, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur_jan 2019 by DanyB, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

2019 6-4 FD_Trace Hi Tea by Rich Callahan, on Flickr
2019 6-4 FD_Trace Hi Tea by Rich Callahan, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

@Banyan Tree Hotel KL

IMG_7640 by Chris & Christine (broughtup2share.com), on Flickr
IMG_8017 by Chris & Christine (broughtup2share.com), on Flickr
PHOTO 1_TGL 18 YO Single Cask Edition Tasting Event by Chris & Christine (broughtup2share.com), on Flickr
IMG_8018 by Chris & Christine (broughtup2share.com), on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok

Low [email protected] Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://platformhospitality.com/thelido/








https://platformhospitality.com/thelido/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @ndologhan https://www.instagram.com/p/BtvGnLGH_gd/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @erkaphoto https://www.instagram.com/p/B0BYG5dhhuv/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @paksujaiz https://www.instagram.com/p/Bzx9Np_pJLJ/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzX9T07IwrU/


----------



## nazrey

Credit @expressionzmykey https://www.instagram.com/p/BypOotNl-8g/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/By4IRUplH53/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlVMTnyg9o4/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BlDihPDjvBJ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BlDRgN3hXhU/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1A3fpmJ6LC/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BplSv97nGY9/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B08v9rCHgrO/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BptdHDkFIMd/


----------



## Tom_Green

I am looking forward to visit Kuala Lumpur in November again.

nazrey can you please tell me how you get such high quality picture out of instagram? When i click on the link i see just a small picture.


----------



## nazrey

Credit @msyew https://www.instagram.com/p/BrruqyGnbRp/


----------



## nazrey

Equatorial Plaza Kuala Lumpur









https://www.instagram.com/p/BoONu7mgjKg/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B26pJQ3pAq9/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B2WNGKIpbpQ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/BvjsqBSANkn/


----------



## nazrey

W Hotel Kuala Lumpur









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvPIKn2gUPg/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1IzFsclVHQ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1IzFsclVHQ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B2Rj4O2nQMz/








https://www.instagram.com/p/B1lv96OjTEQ/








https://www.instagram.com/p/ByfBNqxhUN8/








https://www.instagram.com/p/Bufi_68njNZ/


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwjcg4iO0YLmAhVVzTgGHdQlAAYQoiowE3oECBMQBg








https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwjcg4iO0YLmAhVVzTgGHdQlAAYQoiowE3oECBMQBg


----------



## World 2 World




----------

